# S-W Model 41



## Den/S.W. (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell us the year our Model 41 were made
Serial # A8261..
Serial # TVR51..
Thanks Denis


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

A8261 was made in 1983.

TVR51 I'm not sure. Maybe 1992?


----------



## Den/S.W. (Jun 10, 2008)

*REPLY on model 41*

Thanks James for all the imformation on the model 41.
Thanks again Denis.


----------

